# Homemade Cooked Food for Sensitive Poodle



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure how big she is but I jut went through 3 weeks of diarrhea and finally discovered it was the blue buffalo wilderness causing it. Changed their food back and within 24 hours all 5 are back to normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My reaction is get her off the blur buffalo right away. I went through hell before we figured it out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

She has been on BB since she was 4 months old (she's 10 months now). Up until now, she has liked it and she hasn't had any allergy (ear infection) issues. She also hasn't had loose stools.

However, I purchased this latest bag of puppy sensitive and to be honest she hasn't really been interested in eating this bag. Maybe she knows something is wrong with it other than being bored with the taste?

I went with BB b/c of her food sensitivity-allergy...does anyone have any thoughts on a better food sensitivity brand as she transitions to adult kibble?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have seen the most complaints about blue buffalo in the past month or so. I wonder if they changed something recently. They say no but I seriously wonder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

That's good to know...I am going to reach out to them tomorrow...she just avoids the kibble..complete 180. I have mixed it with her home made food and she is eating some of it...gosh, I hope I didn't undercut her natural instinct? However, since she is known to eat bugs, I don't know if her taste is all that discriminating at times---ha!

Also, as I mentioned in an earlier post, do you think I am over doing it with the ingredients in the diet I give her?

Thanks!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What nutrition is she getting from brown rice and egg noodles? Green beans add bulk but will be largely be undigested. You may want to try the chicken raw instead of boiled as some dogs are allergic to cooked chicken but not raw. You may want to consider raw chicken bones as well as they are wonderful for their teeth. Let us know what the vet thinks. If possible bring a stool and urine sample.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

I am basically mimicking the food the breeder was giving her. 

I just finished a lengthy conversation with the owner of Brothers, which is a small dog food company. I was impressed with the formula and philosophy and am going to try the turkey/egg grain-free allergy kibble.

The owner tells me it is a complete food and doesn't need a wet food component..but suggests, as do you, to not include any grains..including brown rice or any potato. He recommends augmenting with turkey neck and a small percentage of a protein like chicken.

The dog food is expensive...about ten dollars a bag more than BB but if it "works as advertised" Kili will not suffer problems that mean trips to the vet.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope the new kibble works well for you. I hope you do supplement with turkey neck and some muscle meat. When you see how your poodle enjoys the bones and meat perhaps at one point you will consider raw. If you are not comfortable with that option I applaud that you are working to find a high quality food for your dog. I am not sure that sweet potatoes are a bad thing regular white potatoes definitely are (they are not related). The powdered kelp, eggs shells and fish oil I would see as a positive. If your pups poop is loose I would skip the fish oil till things firm up and double check the dosage as that could easily cause that issue. A nice turkey neck will help things firm up. I keep raw chicken hearts and gizzards in my freezer. If Swizzle's poop is on the firm side I just give him a gizzard or a heart. Fortunately he has never had an issue with loose stools. Let us know how the new food works out.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

irbsad said:


> ... since she is known to eat bugs, I don't know if her taste is all that discriminating at times---ha!


Yup - bugs are good raw protein. Maybe she wants to go raw....


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

irbsad said:


> I just finished a lengthy conversation with the owner of Brothers, which is a small dog food company. I was impressed with the formula and philosophy and am going to try the turkey/egg grain-free allergy kibble.
> 
> The owner tells me it is a complete food and doesn't need a wet food component..but suggests, as do you, to not include any grains..including brown rice or any potato. He recommends augmenting with turkey neck and a small percentage of a protein like chicken.


Just make sure the turkey neck and chicken are raw. Don't ever feed cooked bones.


----------

